# Stabbed in the head and lived



## Asclepius (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.militarytimes.com/multimedia/video/powers/


----------



## Tactical Medic (Nov 26, 2007)

seen that one before, he should play the lottery next :excl:


----------



## wildmedicspm (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeap...that has got to be one of the all time "you're not gonna' believe this" stories...right up there with the guy with the telephone pole through his abdomen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 31, 2007)

Tactical Medic said:


> seen that one before, he should play the lottery next :excl:




I'm thinking he's used up his luck.  I wouldn't expect any more lucky breaks if I were him.


----------



## BillyMan (Dec 31, 2007)

I couldn't find the link.  But I read one a few weeks back about some guy working on his roof and falling off or something to that nature and had a nail gun drive 9 nails into his head.  He lived, somehow.


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 31, 2007)

A few days ago CNNs site had a link to a local paper somewhere of a little girl who was running with a screw driver and fell. They had a picture of the CT scan and showed the tool going inside the eye and into the skull. She was absolutely fine, despite how gruesome the picture looked.


----------



## BillyMan (Jan 1, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I'm thinking he's used up his luck.  I wouldn't expect any more lucky breaks if I were him.



Sounds like someone has read Rescue 471.


----------

